# How much discount can I get for an A.L&S 1815 UD?



## gyrotourbillon007 (Aug 18, 2017)

First time poster / long time lurker (and mostly in /r/watches)

Backstory: I managed to get around trying out a few A.L&S. Initially, I was deciding whether to get a pre-owned Lange 1 from overseas like singapore as it's really cheap or get a brand new 1815 ud in Sydney, Australia. However, I then decided that the 1815 ud in wg is my preferred choice and just get a GO SS PanoMaticLunar to get that saxony look (i think that's what it's called?) 

Went to "Watches of Switzerland" which is the sole AD of A.L&S and was quoted AUD$29k for the 1815 base and AUD$33k for the u/d. 

Now my questions are.

1. Seeing the u/d is not that easy to find pre-owned and could be an in-demand model, what are my chances for at least 20% discount? 

2. Where is the currently the best place to purchase an A.L&S? preowned or BN. I find that hong kong doesn't stock much and singapore is showering with Lange 1. 

Regards,
GT


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

What is the MSRP of the Up/Down in Australia?

And where to get a great deal on the Up/Down if you want to buy it overseas the answer is KL. You should be able to get a 20% discount plus a GST refund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The quote by John Pierpoint Morgan is actually: 

"If you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it.'


----------



## gyrotourbillon007 (Aug 18, 2017)

TJMike said:


> What is the MSRP of the Up/Down in Australia?


if I take the word of the salesperson, then it's $33k.



> And where to get a great deal on the Up/Down if you want to buy it overseas the answer is KL. You should be able to get a 20% discount plus a GST refund.


Thanks! I'll be checking out KL shops soon.



yankeexpress said:


> The quote by John Pierpoint Morgan is actually:
> 
> "If you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it.'


That is true as demonstrated by houses and cars hence we're taking loans for them! That said, I am not taking a loan for a watch lol.

It's going to be for a special occasion hence I just want a treat


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

gyrotourbillon007 said:


> if I take the word of the salesperson, then it's $33k.
> 
> Thanks! I'll be checking out KL shops soon.
> 
> ...


The salesperson would not offer a discount?

The Up/Down is a great watch. Good luck on your hunt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gyrotourbillon007 (Aug 18, 2017)

TJMike said:


> The salesperson would not offer a discount?
> 
> The Up/Down is a great watch. Good luck on your hunt.


Thanks! Would be great to have one.

The watch wasn't in stock and when I wrote my name down to be informed if there is any incoming stock. I said before I left "Yeah, hopefully i'll see you next year and discuss on pricing". No response.

maybe he just didn't hear that. hahah. Oh well!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I can tell you that the 1815 Up/Down in WG/silver dial, ref. no. 234.026, has a retail price in the US of $29,400 USD. There have been quite a few variations of the 1815 produced since 1996, and many are available preowned, especially if you like a smaller size (36mm vs. the current 39mm). You can see what Lange made over the years by clicking the "Historic Data" tab at http://goo.gl/vWFC7Q.


----------



## gyrotourbillon007 (Aug 18, 2017)

CFR said:


> I can tell you that the 1815 Up/Down in WG/silver dial, ref. no. 234.026, has a retail price in the US of $29,400 USD. There have been quite a few variations of the 1815 produced since 1996, and many are available preowned, especially if you like a smaller size (36mm vs. the current 39mm).


With the very weak AUD, that makes AUD very competitive at AU$33k from a direct conversion pov.

I've seen the 36mm indeed, and the pre-owned price is at AUD$24,000 from one AU pre-owned dealer. I also inquired asking about its service history and flexibility in pricing, but no response. Considering I just bought a strap from them, a simple "no" and "no" is fine :\

Thank you for the very informative spreadsheet! It's going to be a lot of help!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Glad to help. I personally love the 1815 Up/Down. I think you're making a great choice. Here's the ref. no. 223.026 "Walter Lange 1815 Up/Down," which has a half-hunter caseback -- it's older, circa 2007, and is 37.5mm:


----------



## dwdwdworld (Feb 9, 2012)

gyrotourbillon007 said:


> With the very weak AUD, that makes AUD very competitive at AU$33k from a direct conversion pov.
> 
> I've seen the 36mm indeed, and the pre-owned price is at AUD$24,000 from one AU pre-owned dealer. I also inquired asking about its service history and flexibility in pricing, but no response. Considering I just bought a strap from them, a simple "no" and "no" is fine :\
> 
> Thank you for the very informative spreadsheet! It's going to be a lot of help!


I was also looking for the 36mm Up Down early this year in Australia but couldn't find one. I ended up getting one from Japan after seeing it online. Can't remember the conversion rate but it was just over AUD$16,000 + air fare and accommodation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gyrotourbillon007 (Aug 18, 2017)

CFR said:


> Glad to help. I personally love the 1815 Up/Down. I think you're making a great choice. Here's the ref. no. 223.026 "Walter Lange 1815 Up/Down," which has a half-hunter caseback -- it's older, circa 2007, and is 37.5mm:


Ah man such a beautiful caseback! Also read it's only like 0.3mm thicker than your normal 1815 ud.



dwdwdworld said:


> I was also looking for the 36mm Up Down early this year in Australia but couldn't find one. I ended up getting one from Japan after seeing it online. Can't remember the conversion rate but it was just over AUD$16,000 + air fare and accommodation.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup that's cheap. Did you buy it from a private seller?


----------



## dwdwdworld (Feb 9, 2012)

gyrotourbillon007 said:


> Ah man such a beautiful caseback! Also read it's only like 0.3mm thicker than your normal 1815 ud.
> 
> Yup that's cheap. Did you buy it from a private seller?


No, I saw it on that Japanese website Timepxxks and I flew to Tokyo to pick it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

I know your heart is set on the white gold variant, but it is stunning in rose gold as well.









FWIW, someone told me that they were having a very hard time tracking down a WG up/down here in the US a few months ago.


----------



## Unsubscriber (Apr 8, 2018)

MrBlahBlah said:


> I know your heart is set on the white gold variant, but it is stunning in rose gold as well.
> 
> View attachment 12690203
> 
> ...


Stunning and likely my most desired watch at the moment (well, this, a Black 1815 chrono, and a PP 5170P).


----------

